# tree n1



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

any ideas?


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

sorry this was supposed to be attached to the first post


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Boy, until it gets some blooms or leaves on it is hard to tell, I could guess Apple and be wrong as heck!!


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks for staying up anyway I guess we both just wasted some time. they all look like that one to me 
thanks for looking though
I'll post some new pics in a couple weeks


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Brighton said:


> Boy, until it gets some blooms or leaves on it is hard to tell, I could guess Apple and be wrong as heck!!


Yeah, maybe apple. It HAS been pruned as a fruit tree, anyway.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

That has some spurs on it so I think plum.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Definitely a fruit tree, id say a pear, but very hard to tell from photo quality/lack of bark shot/buds


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

wogglebug said:


> Yeah, maybe apple. It HAS been pruned as a fruit tree, anyway.


thanks for the answer How can you tell its been pruned for fruit?


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

harmon said:


> thanks for the answer How can you tell its been pruned for fruit?


That vase shape tree - inverted pyramid - is traditional fruit-tree pruning. Puts lot of fruit-bearing wood near the ground, opens up the centre of the tree both for light and access.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks for all the replies. In the holler the sun doesnt get to these trees until later in the day so they are late blooming. At least thats the case with the pears. I see they are in full bloom in Joplin today. 

here's some pictures of the blossoms of this tree I titled n1 that some thought were plum. I looked up plum pictures and it looked like it to me but i cant really tell. i didnt look up apple. 

And if its plum is it american plum or sand plum?

thanks again in advance. 


PS we closed ion the place Monday after 4 months.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

attached is the blossom picture


----------

